# Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart



## Thor (Dec 23, 2014)

*(Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*

Edit: Just had a rude shock. Airtel LTE operates St a frequency not supported by this phone. I am so screwed.
So stay away from this if you wanted LTE.
------------------
Hi Folks,
I just got notified by flipkart via email that Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now again available for purchashing. This is one beast of a phone.
Link @ Flipkart is Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro Price in India - Buy Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro Starry Night Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Highlights of spec

2.5 GhZ Quadcore 801 Snapdragon proc/chipset
3GB Ram
6" Screen
16MP Primary Cam

I am going to snap it up. tired of waiting for invite for OPO. 

Regards
Thor

Edit : flipkart is retailing it for 3k less now. Current price is 30k. Earlier it was 33k. Moreover standards chartered cc gives 2k off further. I got it for 28k, so steal of a deal me thinks.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thor said:


> Hi Folks,
> I just got notified by flipkart via email that Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now again available for purchashing. This is one beast of a phone.
> Link @ Flipkart is Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro Price in India - Buy Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro Starry Night Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Check Tech Guru Awaaz review for it.
Pretty good phone but only the camera disappoints.

Moreover it's the best dual sim phone in the market.


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok c4tech says decent camera weak battery
Tech guru away calls battery awesome. Will see tomorrow.

Added price info to the first post


----------



## Thor (Jan 19, 2015)

Just replying here so that people interested in this phone get to know ... I am editing the subject to reflect the same .... 

Airtel LTE won't work in Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro. The frequency in which Airtel gives their LTE 2300MhZ is not something this phone supports. Reliance is said to launch their LTE in a band which this phone supports, but no confirmation.
So if you plan to use LTE in India, stay away from this phone for now.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*

BSNL is getting LTE this April/May.

Might support general bands.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*



kunalgujarathi said:


> BSNL is getting LTE this April/May.
> 
> Might support general bands.



Source?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*



$hadow said:


> Source?



Came to know from an employed friend.
He was telling that they are currently completing Upgradation of Equipments.
After Telecom Min gives them nod.
They are expecting earliest by May.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Came to know from an employed friend.
> He was telling that they are currently completing Upgradation of Equipments.
> After Telecom Min gives them nod.
> They are expecting earliest by May.



Through out India rollout or just big cities?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*



$hadow said:


> Through out India rollout or just big cities?



Don't know the details.But it is sure that after BSNL occupies bands rest will be auctioned.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't know the details.But it is sure that after BSNL occupies bands rest will be auctioned.



So it is good now.I can invest in a good 4G phone thanks for input man.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*



$hadow said:


> So it is good now.I can invest in a good 4G phone thanks for input man.



I would advice you to wait for HTC successor of M8.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: (Airtel.in LTE won't work)Lenovo Vibe Z2 Pro is now available for buying @ Flipkart*



kunalgujarathi said:


> I would advice you to wait for HTC successor of M8.



Yeah I am still holding up for m9 or s6.


----------

